
Show HN: Random Donald Trump gifs and quotes service for web and Slack - janstenpickle
https://fresh.trumps.lol
======
hanselot
While this is quite entertaining, could anyone explain to a non-American why
you hate this guy so much? Is Allah going to be the next democratic candidate
or something?

~~~
janstenpickle
I'm a non-American as well. Hate is a strong word, but it is terrifying having
someone so stupid in charge of a huge nuclear arsenal.

